# ممنوع على البنات



## سانتوس (30 نوفمبر 2007)

قد يكون الموضوع شائك جدا
لكن لابد من الحديث فيه
لا اتحدث فى هذا الموضوع
من منطلق اخلع الخشبة التى بعينك
قبل .....
ولكن اتحدث من منطلق عدم السلبية
والمحبة والغيرة على اخوتى
موضوعى هو
!!!!! ملابس البنات !!!!!
لا اعرف كيف ابدأ الحديث 
ولكنى سأكون صريح
اولا عندما اسير فى الشارع
استطيع ان افرق بين اى بنت مسيحية
وغير مسيحية من ملابسها
هذه حقيقة ولا ابالغ فيها
فعندما ارى فتاة مسيحية
اجدها بالجينز او البرمودة والبضى
لا اقول كل البنات ولكن معظمهم
عندما اذهب الى صلاة اكليل بالكنيسة
وخمسين خط تحت كلمة كنيسة
اجد الفستان السوارية الوان مختلفة
ولكن مقاس واحد وهو القصير جدا
القصير لدرجة انه يظهر اكثر مما يخفى
هذا اذا كان يخفى اساسا
كل هذا داخل الكنيسة التى من المفروض انها
بيت القداسة
اسف للتعبير ولكن هذه الحقيقة
ما المستفاد من هذه الملابس ؟
اعتقد لا شيئ بل بالعكس فهى تسبب عثرة للشباب
اختى
تأكدى ان بسبب ملابسك تجرحين مسيحك
تحرجين اخوتك الشباب المسيحى اذا
تصادف مروره وسمع عنك كلام غير لائق
من الناس
فمن منا لم يتعرض لهذا الموقف 
فارجوا من كل بنت ان لا تتبع كلمة 
موضة
فهى كلمة غريبة عن تعاليم مسيحنا
اتمنى ان تتقبلوا كلامى بكل محبة
فهو نابع عن غيرة وحب
لا اقصد اهانة احد ولكن اردت ان انبهكم
شكرا
سانتوس​


----------



## الانبا ونس (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

*شكرا لكلاماتك وفعلااااااااا الى بيحصل دة شى مستفز جدا ولازم البنات تعرف ان مفيش شاب ممكن يرتبط ببنت بتلبس بالشكل دة ربنا يرحم ويعقل البنات ​*


----------



## فادية (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

عزيزي  سانتوس  الموضوع مش في مكانه المناسب  
ينقل الى قسم الاجتماعيات​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

موضوع جميل جدآ جدآ

و أرجو الأنتباة يا بنات للنقاط التى ذكرها الأخ المبارك سانتوس

شكرآ لك عزيزى بجد قضية مهمة جدآ 

الرب يبارك حياتك و يعوضك​


----------



## assyrian girl (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

yeh you are right thx alot for ur nice and important topic and i gree with you well i wear jeans n t_ shirt but in the church i dnt wear it but i wear good colthes for chruch like very long skirt anyway in arab country its different n there is alot of muslim girl they wear jeans n ......... but thx alot and God bless you


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

*كلام جميل جدا ياسانتوس 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## miroposy (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

الموضوع جميل  جدا ويارب كل البنات تتعلم منه          ميرا


----------



## سانتوس (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

اشكركم جدا على تعليقاتك
سانتوس​


----------



## ارووجة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

شكرا عالقضية المهمة
ربنا  يباركك اخي


----------



## doody (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

فعلاً الموضوع مهم وخاصاً أنها فعلاً بقيت واقع وأن فى ناس كتير بتسمعه ولكن مش بيفرق معاها وحلو اوى أنك مقلتش أن كل البنات لا معظمهم
بس عندى تعليق على النقطه بتاعت البرموده والبضى والجينز هما عمرهم ما كانوا غلط او مش شرط لما نقولهم يبقى لازم يكونوا وحشين أو اللى بيلبسهم بيبقى غير لائق لأن ممكن ألبس كده بس يكون شكلهم محترم يعنى عمر ما اللبس المحترم أنحصر بس فى البنطلون القماش والبلوزات وبس .. انا ممكن البس اى حاجة طالما تليق بيا كمسيحية بمعنى متكونش شفافه او ماسكه او اللى يبين الجسم وده مش رأى ده رأى البابا شنوده يعنى نلبس اللى عايزينه بس بشروط معينه
سورى عشان طولت بس عموما هو موضوع بجد مهم و حلو أوى أنك طرحته 
مرررررررسى خاااااااالص


----------



## سانتوس (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

شكرا ارووجة على تعليقك
سانتوس​


----------



## سانتوس (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

اولا شكرا لكى دودى على تعليقك الجميل
ثانيا اعرف وانتى تعريفين ان البدى يكون ضيق جدا
لدرجة غير طبيعية ولبرمودة يكون ابيض شفاف وقصير ايضا
فاعتقد ان مثل هذه الملابس غير لائقة لبنات المسيح
وعموما اشكرك على مرورك
سانتوس​


----------



## سانتوس (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

شكرا ليكى ميرا مرروك
سانتوس​


----------



## ramezloveall (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

سلام ومحبة يسوع المسيح 
دا هايكون اول تعليق ليا فى المنتدى وارجوا ان تاخذوه بطيب خاطر 
الموضوع جميل جدا جدا  يا اخى ولكن سوف اقول كلمة بسيطة 
اريد ان ننظر الى السنوات الماضية يمكن ان نقول من اكثر من 50 سنة على سبيل المثال نجد طيرقة ملابس مختلفة تماما عن الموجود حاليا واريدكم ان تنظروا ل 50 سنة قادمة ياترى ماذا سوف تلبس البنات ؟؟؟؟؟
اريد فقط ان انبه ان المسيح موجود ولا يشترط طريقة الملابس ولكن ارجوا قبل ان تخرج الفتاة من منزلها تسال نفسها سوال ؟
هل ملابسى تليق كبنت المسيح ملك الملوك ؟
وهذا كما يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس 
ولا اريدكم ان تدينوا الفتيات والبنات 
فكل عصر وله مطلباته وطبعا هذا ليس عذر للبنات
شكرا لكم جميعا
اخوكم رامز


----------



## doody (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

*البدى مش شرط أنه يكون ضيق جداً أو ان البرموده يكون أبيض وشفاف وقصير لا
فى أنواع بتختلف وألوان برضه بتختلف وكون انى البسهم ده مش عيب طالما شكلهم يليق
فعلا يبقى عندك حق لو قلت انى عايزة ألبس البدى اللى ضيق جدا أو البرموده الأبيض الشفاف 
لكن لو لبستهم بغير الموصفات دى افتكر أنه هيبقى عادى
ومرسى خالص على ردك يا سانتوس 
وتعيش وتجيبلنا المواضيع الحلوة*


----------



## Moony34 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

موضوع جميل يا سانتوس... ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك.
أنا ليا تعليق بسيط على نقطة إنك بتعرف البنت المسيحية من المسلمة من طريقة لبسها لكن الواقع بيقول إن أغلب المسلمات اتحجبوا وده الفرق الوحيد بينهم وبينا مع إحتفاظ أغلب المحجبات بالبودي الضيق والبنطلون الضيق جدا برضه....
ولكني معاك تماما في ضرورة توعية بناتنا بالاهتمام بالملابس اللائقة


----------



## eman88 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

_*اخي كلامك صحيح 100% وهذا الوضع نحن به الان للاسف لكن بالنسبة للجينس انا بالنسبة الي انو البنت تلبسوا افضل من التنورة واستر وهذا لبس مش غلط بس الطنانير القصيرة والملابس القصيرة لدرجة مبالغ  فيها هنا الحق معك وانا اعترض على هذا مع انني بنت واريد ان اخبر فتيات هذا الجيل ان الشاب لا ينظر للفتاه التي تكشف جزء كبير من جسمها لانه بنظرة ان الجميع ينظر عليها ويريدها وفقط للتسلية لا اكثر فنصيحة لكل فتاه البسي البس الائق بك طبعا مش لدرجة التحشم الزائد لكن لدرجة معقولة ليس المبالغة من الكشف 
شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع *_


----------



## fredyyy (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

*تكوين 35*
*1 ثم قال الله ليعقوب قم اصعد الى بيت ايل وأقم هناك واصنع هناك مذبحا لله الذي ظهر لك حين هربت من وجه عيسو اخيك.*
*2 فقال يعقوب لبيته ولكل من كان معه اعزلوا الآلهة الغريبة التي بينكم وتطهروا وابدلوا ثيابكم.*
*3 ولنقم ونصعد الى بيت ايل.فاصنع هناك مذبحا لله الذي استجاب لي في يوم ضيقتي وكان معي في الطريق الذي ذهبت فيه.*
*4 فاعطوا يعقوب كل الآلهة الغريبة التي في ايديهم والاقراط التي في آذانهم.فطمرها يعقوب تحت البطمة التي عند شكيم*

*لقد قال رب البيت كلاماً ................ وفعل أهل البيت (طاعةً لرب البيت) أفعالاً*

*قال يعقوب :*

*1- اعزلوا الآلهة الغريبة (كل ما كان في ايديهم وما في آذانهم ) كل ما له بريق*

*2- وتطهروا .............. (القلب والفكر)*

*3- وابدلوا ثيابكم ...... (ثياب أهل شكيم لم تكن مناسبة لمحضر الله)*

*وأهل البيت قاموا بعمل الآتي :*

*1- أعطوا ما في أيديهم *

*2- أعطوا ما في آذانهم*

*3- تغيَّر مظهرهم*

*هل يستحق الله ان نتغير من أجله ولانصير مشابهين أهل العالم*

*بل نصير مشابهين صورة ابنه المسيح*

*رومية 8 : 29 *

*لأَنَّ الَّذِينَ سَبَقَ فَعَرَفَهُمْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَهُمْ لِيَكُونُوا مُشَابِهِينَ صُورَةَ ابْنِهِ لِيَكُونَ هُوَ بِكْراً بَيْنَ إِخْوَةٍ كَثِيرِينَ. *

*دعونا نتغير الى الصورة التي يريد الله منا أن نكون عليها ..... دون التحفظ على أي غالي*

*+++ فإن غلاوة الرب ليس لها شروط +++*​


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *شكرا لكلاماتك وفعلااااااااا الى بيحصل دة شى مستفز جدا ولازم البنات تعرف ان مفيش شاب ممكن يرتبط ببنت بتلبس بالشكل دة ربنا يرحم ويعقل البنات ​*


 
واضح انكم مش عايشين فى مصر طب هما دول اللى بيرتبطوا سريعا بس مش دى المشكلة المشكلة بيرتبطوا بمين راجل ابن ربنا ولا يسمحنى ربنا تافهة وملوش اى مبادىء 
الموضوع كبير اوى اى بنت بتلبس كدة مش حاسة انها بتغلط لسبب بسيط اوى اشمعنى هى اللى غلط طب مكل البنات بتلبس كده جت علياا انا كمان الغيرة فى البنات ليها دور شديد جداا 
بس بصراحة اللبس مش مبدء للحكم على البنت فى بنات لبسها كده لكن اخلاقها ممتازة فعلا احسن من واحدة بتلبس طويل وواصل للارض 
​


----------



## fredyyy (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

*واضح انكم مش عايشين فى مصر*

*مش مهم أنا عايش فين ..... المهم أنا عايش لمين *



*مش حاسة انها بتغلط لسبب بسيط اوى اشمعنى هى اللى غلط طب مكل البنات بتلبس كده جت عليا*

*في أيام ايليا كان الكل بيسجد للبعل *

*لكن كانت هناك 7000 ركبة لم تحني لبعل *

*السلوك أمام الله لا يعتمد على سلوك الآخرين *

*صموئيل الأول 2 : 30 *

*لِذَلِكَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: إِنِّي قُلْتُ إِنَّ بَيْتَكَ وَبَيْتَ أَبِيكَ يَسِيرُونَ أَمَامِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالآنَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: حَاشَا لِي! فَإِنِّي أُكْرِمُ الَّذِينَ يُكْرِمُونَنِي, وَالَّذِينَ يَحْتَقِرُونَنِي يَصْغُرُونَ. *

*إكرمي الرب في مظهرك .... يكرمك الرب في كل حياتك *

*ودعي الآخرين يفعلون ما بدا لهم*​


----------



## R_love_Y (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

عزيزي...................
في بداية الموضوع تكلمت عن مقارنة البنات المسيحيات بغيرهن...
ولكن انا اكيدة بانك ترى الاخريات يرتدين الجينز مع الايشارب؟
وهذا لايمنع باني معك بان بعض البنات لايحترمن الكنيسة ويرتدين اشياء غير لائقة .
                                :smile01مع الاسف يابناتنا العزيزات


----------



## سانتوس (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

اشكر كل من علق شكرا جزيلا
وانا سعيد جدا بهذا الكم من التعليقات
وهذا ان دل فيدل على اننا مهتمون فعلا
بهذه القضية
ولكن لى تعليق صغير قرائتة وهو
ان هناك فتيات ترتدى ملابس غير لائقة
ولكن اخلاقها كويثة هنا اختلاف
لان البنت لو اخلاقها كويثة هتفكر مية مرة
قبل ما تشترى اللبس ده لانه لا يتناسب 
مع اسم المسيح
واشكركم مرة اخرى
سانتوس​


----------



## thelast (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

يابنى بتقول ايه لمين 
ما تحاولش يعنى البنات مش فاهمه اهلها عمى مافهموهمش 
بس هى تقلك البس اللى يعجبنى واللى مش عاجبه يخبط راسه فى الحيط 
على راى سعد زغلول 
مافيش فايده


----------



## fredyyy (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

*الأخ العزيز / سانتوس    :286:*

*ولكن لى تعليق صغير قرائتة وهو*
*ان هناك فتيات ترتدى ملابس غير لائقة*
*ولكن اخلاقها كويثة هنا اختلاف !!*

*لان البنت لو اخلاقها كويثة هتفكر مية مرة*
*قبل ما تشترى اللبس ده لانه لا يتناسب *
*مع اسم المسيح*

*لأنه إذا كان من كلامك أعرف شخصيتك *

*فمن ملابسك أعرف أهدافك*​


----------



## سانتوس (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

اشكرك thelast على مرورك ولكن من واجبنا ان ننبه
شكرا مرة ثانية
شكرا  fredyyy على مرروك اتفقت معى
سانتوس​


----------



## fredyyy (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

*thelast *
*يابنى بتقول ايه لمين *
*ما تحاولش يعنى البنات مش فاهمه اهلها عمى مافهموهمش *
*بس هى تقلك البس اللى يعجبنى واللى مش عاجبه يخبط راسه فى الحيط *
*على راى سعد زغلول *
*مافيش فايده *

*ليه بس ممكن الىِّ غير شاول يغيَّر بناتنا*

*تيموثاوس الثانية 1 : 7 *

*لأَنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يُعْطِنَا رُوحَ الْفَشَلِ، بَلْ رُوحَ الْقُوَّةِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالنُّصْحِ.*


----------



## سانتوس (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

فعلا كلامك صحيح
سانتوس​


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

عندك حق طبعا
مش عارفه اقول ايه بس كلامك كله صح
ياريت فعلا كل بنت مسحيه تعرف قيمتها 
وهقولكم زى ما ابونا مكارى يونان قال
"دى اللحمه بيغطوها فى السوق وانتى معريه جسمك لمين"
نسيتى ياختى انتى مغسوله بدم غالى وثمين
انتى غاليه قوى على قلب اللى فداكى 
يبقا زى ما اشتراكى متبعهوش
ياريت فعلا نحسن من شكلنا ولبسنا
وقبل ما اقول الكلام دا ليكم بقولو لنفسى
احنا ولاد الملك ملك الملوك
لازم تكون لينا كرامه
امنا عدرا وخالتنا دميانه وكتير غيرها من القدسات
علمنا يارب نكون اولادك​


----------



## thelast (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

اتمنى بالفعل انى البنات تتغير الانى ده بيدى صوره وحشه عن المسيح على الاقل
فكما قال يروا اعمالكم فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات فهم عندما يروا اعمالنا الرديئه سيهينوا ابانا الذى فى السموات 
بس الموضوع ده اتقال فيه كتير وعظات كتير بل بعض الاساقفه وضع حرومات على اللبس اللى تدخل بيه البنت الكنيسه وتتناول بيه 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## MarMar2004 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

بجد سانتوس الموضوع ده شاغلني انا شخصيا بيضايقني لبس البنات انا مش هقلك اني احسن واحدة ومش بعمل اللي بيعملوه البنات بس بجد بحاول اني اجيب حاجة علي الموضة بس محترمة جدا
ربنا معاك ويساعدك ويحافظ علينا كلنا من خطر ابليس


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*



thelast قال:


> يابنى بتقول ايه لمين
> ما تحاولش يعنى البنات مش فاهمه اهلها عمى مافهموهمش
> بس هى تقلك البس اللى يعجبنى واللى مش عاجبه يخبط راسه فى الحيط
> على راى سعد زغلول
> مافيش فايده




هههههههههههههههههههههه
اد كدة انتو فقدين الامل فى البنات
يجماعه صللولنا
الصلاه بتصنع المعجزات​


----------



## سانتوس (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

لا لن نفقد ابدا الامل فى البنات
ولكن من واجبى كاخ لهم فى المسيح
ان انبه 
اتمنى بدلا من ان يشاورا الناس على بناتنا
بسبب الملابس الفاضحة
ان يحدث العكس ويضربوا بهم المثل فى الحشمة
اشكركم شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامكم
بالقضية
سانتوس​


----------



## porio (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

شكرا لك على الموضوع القوى دة فعلا موضوع محتاج لمناقشة وربنا يحافظ علينا بنعمته ويعوضك اخى العزيز:kap::kap:


----------



## العذراء شفيعتي (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

شكرآ على هذا الكلام الصريح انا فتاة وأتفاجئ بهذه الثياب هذا حرام ولكن هل تضع عقل في اي فتاة ترتدي هذا اللباس هذا لايجوز من الله انا معك في كلامك الجميل الله لايحب هذا يلبسون لاجل الاثارة لماذا لااعرف الرب معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

اكيد يجب ان نراعى فى ملابسنا الاحتشاام حتى لا يعيب علينا احد ونتسبب فى جرح اسم المسيح بافعالنا التى لاتليق ... شكراً سانتوس مووضوع فعلا مهم ويستحق النقاش ..  ربنا يباركك .


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أبريل 2008)

> اختى
> تأكدى ان بسبب ملابسك تجرحين مسيحك
> تحرجين اخوتك الشباب المسيحى اذا
> تصادف مروره وسمع عنك كلام غير لائق
> ...


 
عندك حق اخي سانتوس هذا ما يحدث فعلا
واشكرك علي التنبيه والموضوع الاكثر من رائع
الذي يجب ان ياخذ علي محمل الغيره علي دينا وتعاليمه الجميله
وان نحافظ علي كلام الهنا ووصاياه لينا
لانه قال ان لا نكون عثره لاحد
ربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

*عندك حق*
*بس انا ليا رأى ان الاخوة المسلمين هما اللى عملوا ها التفرقة بفرض لبس الحجاب على البنت المسلمة وقالو علية انة فريضة *
*يعنى لولا ما حصل كدة ماكنتش تلاقى كل الحاجات دى ولو كنت شفتها اكيد مش هتكون منا *
*وألا كنت شفت الاكثر ردائة فيهم*
*بس فى الاول والاخر انت عندك حق فعلا *
*والموضوع دة قالقنى انا كمان جداااا*
*ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا ويحميهم من شر  عدو الخير*​


----------



## جيلان (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

*فعلا عندك حق
الموضوع ده مهم جدا
وطبعا البدى او البرمودة مش عيب ومش مفروض لبس معين
بس اهم انه اللبس مش يكون ضيق او شفاف
لو لقينا ان لبس الغير مسيحين دلؤتى بقى مش كويس بردوا
لكن ده مش بسبب ان لبس البنات بقى كويس لكن لانهم لبسهم هو الى نزل
مكناش نتمنى يتقال كدى على بناتنا
بس للاسف هى دى الحقيقة
ربنا معانا ويحفظما
وميرسى سانتوس على الموضوع المهم ده*


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

كلام جميل جدا


----------



## نيفين ثروت (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

شكرا ليك لانك اثارت الموضوع ده 
لانه فعلا مهم و يا ريت الكل يتعلم
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ashrafpero (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

*                                                     الموضوع ده 
                                                      موضوع في غاية الأهمية ويلي علينا مناقشة هذا الموضوع حيث أصبحت البنات المسيحين يلبسون ملابس غير لازمه لقواعد الدين المسيحي والهزار مع الصبيان في الشوارع وأصبح البنات كل من ينظر إليهم يقول أنهم مسيحين ويهين الديانه بسبب سوء فهم بعض الأهالي 
                                            وأرجوه من الأهالي المحافظة علي بناتهم       ........  خفيف الظل 
                                                                                            أخوكم أشرف بيرو . 
​*


----------



## ashrafpero (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

                       كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس

                                                القــرار
ق : حـــزن جـراح وصـراخ ودموع              حربة وشوك وصليب مرفوع 
     خـــاطي بيطلـــــــب دم بـــــــرئ              ودمــوع أم بتبكـــي يســــوع 
                   ++++++++++++++++++++
(1)  يازمان إشهد من مات مصلوب              مــن جــه يفدي الكون بدمـاه 
      قــول مــوت إبن الله مكتـــــوب              علشــان يـدي الخــاطئ حيـاة 
                   ++++++++++++++++++++           
(2) ظلمي يا سماء وإفتحي يا قبور               وإبــكِ يــا زمــن الأحــــــزان 
      سَلِــم روحـــه إلـــه النـــــــــور              علي إيد خاطي إسمه الإنسان 
                   ++++++++++++++++++++ 
(3) عـــدي يسوع بحر الآلامـــــات               وفتـــــــح أبــواب الفــردوس 
      شـــــال عنــا خطايانا ومـــــات               لكن كــان ع المـــوت بيدوس
                          ++++++++++++++++++++ 



                       كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس

                                                القــرار
ق : حـــزن جـراح وصـراخ ودموع              حربة وشوك وصليب مرفوع 
     خـــاطي بيطلـــــــب دم بـــــــرئ              ودمــوع أم بتبكـــي يســــوع 
                   ++++++++++++++++++++
(1)  يازمان إشهد من مات مصلوب              مــن جــه يفدي الكون بدمـاه 
      قــول مــوت إبن الله مكتـــــوب              علشــان يـدي الخــاطئ حيـاة 
                   ++++++++++++++++++++           
(2) ظلمي يا سماء وإفتحي يا قبور               وإبــكِ يــا زمــن الأحــــــزان 
      سَلِــم روحـــه إلـــه النـــــــــور              علي إيد خاطي إسمه الإنسان 
                   ++++++++++++++++++++ 
(3) عـــدي يسوع بحر الآلامـــــات               وفتـــــــح أبــواب الفــردوس 
      شـــــال عنــا خطايانا ومـــــات               لكن كــان ع المـــوت بيدوس
                          ++++++++++++++++++++ ​


----------



## لوريا (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

اااااناكمان مبسوطة اوى علشان انت طرحت الموضوع مهم جدا وكل كلامك صح والمفروض انى البس الحاجة اللى ترضى ربنا  وانى بنت المسيح وانا ممكن البس لبس شيك ومحترم  وان الانسان المحترم يبان من لبسة وشخصيتة ويا رب كلنا منكنش سبب عثرة لاحد


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

_*فعلا انه موضوع غاية فى الخطورة وانا احيك
على مناقشة هذا الموضوع بس انا شايفة ان العيب فى الاول والاخر على الاهل
وثانى حاجة على الكنيسة 
بجد لو فيه مراقبة من الاتنين هتفرق مع البنات خالص
يعنى مثلا فى مرة كان معانا بنت بساها مش كويس خالص
واخدنا الخدمات البنات ورحنا لاولدها فى البيت 
وفجونا برد والدها الذى وقع علينا كالسهام 
فرد بعظمة وقال محدش ليه دعوة بيها طول ما انا عايش تلبسة الى هيا عوزاه وتعمل الى هيا عوزاه 
اخوتى قولى لى انا كخادمة افعل ايه مع هذه الفتاه واهلها 
بجد ارجوا من كل اب وام فتحوا عينكم شوية على اولادكم ​*_


----------



## emy (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

_شكرا عالموضوع_​


----------



## سانتوس (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

متشكر جدا يا جماعة على تعليقتكم الجميلة
وعلى اهتمامكم باقضية دى​


----------



## الحانوتى (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

شكرا لكلاماتك وفعلااااااااا الى بيحصل دة شى مستفز جدا ولازم البنات تعرف ان مفيش شاب ممكن يرتبط ببنت بتلبس بالشكل دة ربنا يرحم ويعقل البنات


----------



## فونتالولو (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

_سلام الرب  يسوع 
 اولا : تعيش ايدك الموضوع مهم جدا 
ثانيا:انا مش معترضه علي الكلام كله حلو وجميل اوي 
 ثالثا: انا بقول العيب مش في البنت ولا في الاهل ولا في الكنيسه  العيب بقي في الناس نفسهم 
بصو زمان كان البس شكله ايه مش معني كده ان انا بشجع البنات لا صدقوني انا كمان بحاول البس كويس بس انا بقول العيب في الناس  والشباب  الي بقي  بيعكسو حتي البنات المحترمين  وصدقوني في غير المسحيات وبكون لبسهم وحش جدا وبرده بيكون فيه طرحه 
مش شرط تكون مسحيه  ولبسها وحش 
 رابعا: انزلو شوفو البس الموجود في المحالات ده كله قط  ده مفيش لابس ينسابنا واحنا برده معزورين 
 معلش طولت عليكم _


----------



## ميلادمكتونتي (2 يوليو 2008)

اعظم معلم الي البنت هو السنكسار  من اعظم ام العذراء مريم الي القديسة ايريني التي تنيحت 2005تعلم انها جسد المسيح وان اردة تفهم البنات اعطيها السنكسار هو الانجيل العملي


----------



## سانتوس (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

متشكر جدا يا جماعة على ردودكم الجميلة​


----------



## برناديت (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

موضوع حلو جدا بجد ياسانتوس وفعلا دة اللى بيحصل اليومين دول انه حتى نظرت الناس اللى غير مسيحيه وتعليقاتهم السبب فيها البنات بسبب اللبس وبكده بستفزوا بديانتنا بدل مانحسنها للاسف بنزيدها عثرات:smil13: شكرا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك:flowers:


----------



## بيتر الطهطاوى (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

الموضوع دة فى منتهى الاهمية لانة ذى ما قال صديقنا زمان كنا بنفرق بين بناتنا والبنات الاخرين 

دلوقتى العكس هما اللى بيفرقوا  فلماذا وصلنا الى هذا الحد من التدنى ؟؟

هل الممنوع مرغوب ؟؟
هل الموضة؟
هل لم يصبح عندنا مبادىء  وقيم نمشى عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا اسف يمكن الرد فية قسوة بس باملنة الموضوع حساس جدا واشكرك علية 

Peroo


----------



## سانتوس (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

متشكر جدا للمرور​


----------



## jamil (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

الموضوع فى غايه الاهميه الى بناتنا الاعزاءالرجاء التقيدفى اللبس وخصوصا في الكنيسه لانها بيت الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع شكراا ليك


----------



## dodi lover (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

فعلا يا سانتوس الموضوع مهم جداااا جداااا


بارك الله فيك

سلام ونعمة 



الرب يسوع اليك​


----------



## بولا البرنس (17 أغسطس 2008)

عندك حق فعلا يا سانتوس


----------



## jamil (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

الموضوع يا سيد سانتوس فى غايه من الاهميه الى بناتنا الاعزاء فليباركك الرب يسوع المسيح ولتتعظع الاهالي هذا الموضوع بغايه من الجديه اسف ليس القصد السوء بكلامي هذا وشكرا


----------



## sameh7610 (17 أغسطس 2008)

فعلاًموضوع فى غايه الاهمية


ودوة بيرجع الى :

1- مفيش لبس فى الاسواق كويس ومحتشم ولو لقو لبس مش هيكون الاستيل اللى ماشى فى البلد 

يعنى هيكون نشاذ 

2- مفيش ايمان ان احنا كمثال للرب يسوع يعنى لازم نكون اد المسؤاليه دى


ميرسى ليك كتير


----------



## سانتوس (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ممنوع على البنات*

متشكر يا جماعة لاهتمامكم بالقضية​


----------

